# Looking For Tracks To Race At



## KLEIN 12 (Dec 31, 2005)

I live in minnesota looking for 1/24 scale drag strips to go and travel to run my cars. there are five or so from the twin citys that would like to try some new tracks and meet new faces please send some info,hours,location and pic's of your tracks if you can.

thanks JASON KLEIN
e-mail [email protected] :wave:


----------

